# Your Favorite Animated Films



## theCommanderCardinal (Aug 4, 2006)

Being an aspiring animator, I've been very involved with this kind of movie genre and have some favorites myself-be they computer, claymation, or the ol' frame by frame. Secret of Nimh was something my good friend showed me recently, and it is very good! How bout you guys? Have favorites?


----------



## Havoc (Aug 4, 2006)

Samurai X or Princess Mononoke


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 4, 2006)

One & Only


Princess Mononoke


----------



## Twizted (Aug 4, 2006)

You both nailed it. Princess Mononoke with Spirited Away a close second. All of Miyazaki's films are great. All of Studio Ghibli for that matter. Grave of the Fireflies would be up there if it weren't so damn sad. Another throw in would be Akira.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 4, 2006)

I definatly gotta check out this " Grave Of The FireFlies.
People keep telling me how sad it is, I feel like crying, I havn't in a while.


----------



## Twizted (Aug 4, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> I definatly gotta check out this " Grave Of The FireFlies.
> People keep telling me how sad it is, I feel like crying, I havn't in a while.



So well done, but so sad. I'd recommend it definitely if you're in the mood to feel depressed.


----------



## inumike (Aug 4, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Samurai X or Princess Mononoke



yeah any of these two


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

Probably one of Miyazaki's movies. Like Spirited Away or Princess Mononoke!

Or maybe Graves of the Fireflies. That movie is so beautiful but depressing. I started cry.


----------



## Bunnysmex (Aug 5, 2006)

Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> Princess Mononoke with Spirited Away a close second. All of Miyazaki's films are great. All of Studio Ghibli for that matter. Grave of the Fireflies would be up there if it weren't so damn sad. Another throw in would be Akir


 
Took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Booster Beetle (Aug 5, 2006)

Excluding anime, of which there is too much;

Watership Down
The Lion King
The Great Mouse Detective
Corpse Bride
The Incredibles
The Plague Dogs
The Land Before Time (Oh, come on, before they killed it with pointless sequels it was a good movie, probably my favourite by Don Bluth)
All Dogs Go to Heaven
Batman Beyond: Return of the Joker


----------



## byooki (Aug 6, 2006)

End of Evangelion
Dead Leaves
Heavy Metal (its classic, cmon)
Twilight of the Dark Master


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 6, 2006)

I won't pick any anime so I'm going to go with The Nightmare Before Christmas. Good ol' Jack Skellington.


----------



## Spidey (Aug 6, 2006)

I agree with pretty much all those posted already, so I'm gonna go ahead and post a childhood favorite. Aladdin.


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Aug 6, 2006)

does anyone knows Street Fighter Alpha Generations and Street Fighter II The Animated Movie ?

theyre made 1994-1995 
the fights there are so awesome and horrible. but this movies are a bit...
in the whole movie/s theres no part where you can see some fun like when a pair goes shopping or when someone plays with his child. its full of mad fighting (16+). you should have watched it.

PS: Princess mononoke is my favorite its kooool like when that guy takes the princess and opens that big door of the village with only one hand.

(sry if my english is so awesome)


----------



## Rori (Aug 6, 2006)

Princess M. 

Which is also on tele today...


----------



## Seany (Aug 6, 2006)

Lion king 
Aladdin
Samurai X


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 6, 2006)

Cowboy Bebop: The Movie
Jin-Roh: The Wolf Bridage
Spirited Away
Grave of the Fireflies

Toy Story
Toy Story 2
Lion King
Batman: Mask of the Phantasm


----------



## Deadpool (Aug 6, 2006)

Land before time. God I love that movie
Akira. One of the first anime movie I saw and loved it.
Aladdin
Lion King
Nightmare before Christmas classic end of story
Thats all pretty much


----------



## Kurosaki (Aug 7, 2006)

Jungle Book, Lady and the Tramp, and Lion King 1 and 2.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 7, 2006)

Spirited Away 
Lion King
Sponge Bob Movie(spongebob always has a spot in my heart)


----------



## Spidey (Aug 7, 2006)

Deadpool said:
			
		

> Land before time. God I love that movie



I just recently rewatched this after having not seen it in years. Wow, I completely forgot how amazing it is.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 7, 2006)

I have to say Lion King.It's my all time favourite till now and it will continue in the future 
Superb storyline


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 7, 2006)

Lion King
Akira
One Pieceead End Adventure
Lilo & Stitch


----------



## myle (Aug 8, 2006)

Lion King 1 is great. It is the top. It's the best of all.  No doubt. It's amazing. I had seen it when I was very little and I saw it again on DVD!
Unfortunately, Lion King 2 or 3 are not as good as Lion King 1.


----------



## Brandt (Aug 8, 2006)

Hmm, the top five (in no particular order) that I like as far as I can remember are:

- Mulan (likely my favourite of all)
- Lion King I
- Pagemaster (I remember watching this over and over everytime I was at my grandparents house as a kid)
- Atlantis: The Lost Empire
- Titans AE


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 8, 2006)

The Nightmare Before Christmas
Mulan
A Goofy Movie
An Extremely Goofy Movie
Recess: School's Out


----------



## myle (Aug 8, 2006)

Do you like Goofy movie?
Goofy is my favourite! I like Goofy the most of all Disney's characters!
Yeah, this movie was very good!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 8, 2006)

Yea i love both movies,i could watch them over & over all day long. i also like the show goof troop as well. Wishes it was on right now.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi 170987 (Aug 9, 2006)

i have to say the same one

full metal alchemist the movie has been the best

for me


----------



## sonyexe (Aug 10, 2006)

End of Evangelion and Final Fantasy VII: Advent children.


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 10, 2006)

Princess Mononoke, Spirited Away was crap, Spirited Away=Thumbs Down...


----------



## kire (Aug 11, 2006)

Mulan...aww what a great film..

final fantasy is good too...but nothing beats A Looney Looney Looney Bugs Bunny Movie!


----------



## nagareboshi (Aug 11, 2006)

I've alwaaays loved animated movies. *____*

Ghibli movies are teh best! Princess Mononoke, Nausicaa and Laputa are my favourites but I love them all. ^^

I like Disney films (although I *HATE* the Disney company)
My favourites aree~ The Lion King, Mulan, Tarzan, Aladdin, Bambi... and a few more... 
I have loads of favourite non-disney movies to...


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Aug 11, 2006)

Picking a favorite animated feature?  Ehhh...So many...

Anyway, off the top of my head, here are the favorites I can think of:

Aladdin
Mulan
Nightmare Before Christmas
Cardcaptor Sakura the Movie 2: The Sealed Card
Fullmetal Alchemist Movie
Corpse Bride
Beauty and the Beast
Sleeping Beauty
The Prince of Egypt
The Road to El Dorado
The Incredibles
Princess Mononoke

...Uh...That's all I can think of right now...


----------



## Spidey (Aug 11, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> The Prince of Egypt
> The Road to El Dorado
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shadycheese (Aug 11, 2006)

gundam wing endless waltz


----------



## Stone_Village_Ninja (Aug 11, 2006)

I liked Castle in the sky, but it's a close second to spirited away. Princess Mononoke is third


----------



## Darth Judicar (Aug 11, 2006)

The Lion King
The Great Mouse Detective
Aladdin
Beauty & the Beast
Mewtwo Returns (Say what you like, but I like the lessons and questions about life Mewtwo questions)


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

Sleeping Beauty


----------



## crystal-kay (Aug 13, 2006)

The Night Before Christmas and James & The Giant Peach.


----------



## Slips (Aug 13, 2006)

Advent children

Hmm can Roger Rabbit be classed as animated cos that fucking rocked


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Aug 13, 2006)

The Smog said:
			
		

> Advent children
> 
> Hmm can Roger Rabbit be classed as animated cos that fucking rocked


I don't see why not, personally! It's a great one.I heard about the stuff in Sin City, and I'm aching to see what it's like!
Toy Story
Monsters, Inc.
Incredibles
AKIRA(hell yeah-I love it!)
Castle in the Sky
Lion King(speaking of which, I just saw the official broadway production a few weeks ago-I've never seen such amazing costumes, sets, and acting based on this film in my life! )
Fantasia
Watership Down
Nightmare before Xmas
Wallace and Gromit
Wind and the Willows
Hercules 
Mulan
Madagascar
Mouse Detective
Secret of Nimh
Feifle 
Land before Time 1(it was perty damn good compared with the sequels)
Prince of Egypt(characters actually looked Jewish! )
Aladdin
Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Sho (Aug 13, 2006)

Wait, so CG counts?

Okay:

-FFVII Advent Children
-Akira
-Spirited Away
-Perfect Blue
-Princess Mononoke
-Grave of the Fireflies (very sad)
-Ninja Scroll
-Samurai X
-Ghost in the Shell
-Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust
-Mermaid's Scar/Flesh

-Lion King
-Land Before Time
-Last of the Unicorns (or something like that.  I was young )
-Aladdin


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Aug 13, 2006)

theCommanderCardinal said:
			
		

> I don't see why not, personally! It's a great one.I heard about the stuff in Sin City, and I'm aching to see what it's like!
> Toy Story
> Monsters, Inc.
> Incredibles
> ...


Oh man!!  How'd I forget about Fantasia and Secret of Nimh!!!


----------



## shadycheese (Aug 14, 2006)

Booster Beetle said:
			
		

> The Land Before Time (Oh, come on, before they killed it with pointless sequels it was a good movie, probably my favourite by Don Bluth)



omg! The Land Before Time! is a classic!! it was so sad i cried when i was 6....my favorite video back then, now i've passed it on to my cousin she's 6 now...so cute!!


----------



## raiga7 (Aug 15, 2006)

id say spirited away was a bomb ass movie and then princess Monoke everbody said these two alread lol let me  Gundam Wing Endless Waltz and Alladin yea that movie was tight o yea and balto


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 15, 2006)

Spirited away
Spirited away
Spirited away
Spirited away
Spirited away
Spirited away
Spirited away
Spirited away
Spirited away
Spirited away

Seriosuly, a truely fantastic movie. In my opinion the second best film ever made. It's name alone tells you all you need to know because that's exactly how I felt.

All the rest of Miyazaki's work is good though as is Akira.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 15, 2006)

-Final Fantasy VII
-Spirited Away
-Howl's Moving Castle
-Princess Mononoke
-Mulan
-Finding Nemo
-Madagascar
-Monsters, Inc.
-Incredibles
-Hercules 
-Secret of Nimh
-Land Before Time Series 
-Gundam Wing: Endless Waltz


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 15, 2006)

Princess Mononoke, not only the best animated movie ive seen, its my all time favorite movie


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 15, 2006)

Two words: The. Incredibles.


----------



## Obvakhi (Aug 16, 2006)

Mononoke is overrated.

AKIRA is where it's at.


----------



## Hibino (Aug 16, 2006)

Lion King, dammit! I cried


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Aug 26, 2006)

Obvakhi said:
			
		

> Mononoke is overrated.
> 
> AKIRA is where it's at.



I'd have to say I agree wit you, regardless of suffering at the hands of my sis' eternal admiration of the former. I liked Mononoke for a while, but since sis liked it so much she saw it every chance she could get, and I now can't stand it half as much!(sorry,sis-I know I'm in for it!) Oh!I almost forgot my upmost fave since childhood:
 Rescuers Down Under!! 
George C. Scott was so dayum awesome as Archibald McLeach, and the animal animation couldn't be beat!


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 26, 2006)

the incredibles
toy story 1,2
advent children
monsters


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Aug 26, 2006)

The greatest animated film I like is Castle in the sky.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 26, 2006)

Greatest Of All

Princess Mononke


----------



## juUnior (Aug 26, 2006)

My favourite was, is and will be Disney's Alladin  I love that film. Second will be maybe Vampire Hunter D:Bloodlust ^^


----------



## Hat Hair (Aug 27, 2006)

Transformers, Kiki's Delivery Service, Aladdin, DuckTales: The Movie - Treasure of the Lost Lamp, Batman Beyond: Return of the Joker, and The Incredibles to name a few.


----------



## Itakuu (Aug 27, 2006)

the street fighter alpha generation movie!


----------



## Onya (Aug 27, 2006)

Hmm...Princess Mononoke, Advent Children, Spirited Away, Batman Beyond: Return of Joker, Mulan, The Lion King (ripoff or not), The Incredibles, Finding Nemo, Street Figher Alpha...yeah, that's a healthy list.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh!  I just thought of another movie from when I was about six years old.

Rock-a-doodle

It was really bizarre.  It was about a rooster whose crow brought the sun up every morning, but one day the sun rose without him and so he ran away to the city and then this evil owl started taking over everything and causing floods since the sun wasn't coming out anymore.  So some of the farm animals and the little boy who was turned into a cat by the evil owl need to go find him.

I just remember loving it to pieces.  And when my roommate and I got a Netflix account, it was one of the first movies we got.  And some of our friends came over to watch it with us.  we were all so excited.


----------



## Dark Shadowx (Aug 27, 2006)

AKIRA and Ghost in the Shell. Both of 'em are where the crazy shit is at


----------



## Anego (Aug 29, 2006)

Jin Roh (first anime for adult I've ever seen)
...Belleville (I can't remember the title, it's france production)
Millennium Actress


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 29, 2006)

South Park: Bigger, Longer, and Uncut.

It was a work of brilliance and I say that seriously. You have Stephen Sondheim, a famed musical and theater director, calling it the best musical he's seen in 15 years. It's won oscars and has a underlying message that's very well placed into the movie.

It's also fucking hilarious.


----------



## Uzumaki_Ryu (Aug 29, 2006)

Princess Mononoke,and Jin Roh there were so good for so many differnet reasons Princess Mononoke had a good story and looked pretty good and it really got me with the ending. Almost the same can be said for Jin Roh, but it had a more adult appoach to it it also had a good story and the twist at the end was amazing I couldn't belive it and how they told it in the way of the Little red riding hood and The Big bad wolf was amazing also I watch the movie once a week just because it is that good it gets me every time. It even got sonme of friends who hated anime into it. 

Sorry if this long post made anyone mad.


----------



## Anemone (Aug 29, 2006)

Nausicca - Of the valley of the wind


----------



## TerrorOfDeath (Aug 30, 2006)

Nightmare Before Christmas and Princess Mononoke


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 30, 2006)

(Almost everything from Ghibli)

But the be more precise:

- Grave of the Fireflies
- Akira
- Ninja Scroll
- Ghost in a Shell II: Innocense


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 30, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> Oh!  I just thought of another movie from when I was about six years old.
> 
> Rock-a-doodle
> 
> ...



Seriously?I still own that movie!
But anyways, my favorite animated movie is The nightmare before Christmas. I WORSHIPED that movie as a child.


----------



## The Question (Aug 30, 2006)

So far:

_anime:_ Princess Monoke (haven't seen Spirited Away yet), Cowboy Bebop the movie, Jin-Roh: The Wolf Brigade, Akira, Ninja Scroll, (haven't seen Fullmetal Alchemist movie yet, shame on me.)

_non-anime:_ Disney's Robin Hood (Childhood favorite and I still watch it), Aladdin, Lion King, Shrek, Batman Beyond: The Return of the Joker


----------



## Woofie (Aug 30, 2006)

Hmmm... my top 5 (possibly forgetting some films, mind you):

The Land Before Time
Watership Down
The Iron Giant
The Brave Little Toaster
Tonari no Totoro


----------



## Sawako (Aug 30, 2006)

Princess Mononoke!!

And also Graves of the Fireflies. I can never watch that movie again though. It's too sad.


----------



## Chee (Aug 30, 2006)

Princess Mononoke and Howl's Moving Castle. <3

I also like Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Sep 2, 2006)

Watership Down (1978 version)
The nightmare before Christmas
Cat Soup
almost all of Miyuzaki's films


----------



## Bryan Paulsen (Sep 2, 2006)

Alladin, The Lion King, Treasure Planet.

There's more, but that's all I've watched recently, and my memory sucks.


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Sep 4, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> Oh!  I just thought of another movie from when I was about six years old.
> 
> Rock-a-doodle
> 
> ...



Son of a crap! So that's what that wierd-ass movie was called! I saw that so many times when I was little, I haven't forgotten a single bit of it EXCEPT THE TITLE! Thank you so much for the final piece of the childhood puzzle!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 8, 2008)

howl's or castle in the sky , one two
and then final fantasy advent children


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 8, 2008)

Mulan
The Lion King
Aladdin
Kiki's Delivery Service
Anastasia
Meet the Robinsons
The Land Before Time
An American Tale
...and many others that I cannot recall at the moment.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (May 8, 2008)

Studio Ghilbi films, obviously...

Also _The Last Unicorn, Mad Monster Party! _& _Fox & The Hound_.

*HELL YEAH.*


----------



## maximilyan (May 8, 2008)

I'm gunna go with lion king. i mean that shit was just epic. you have to love it. right. right!?


----------



## brighadyl (May 8, 2008)

South Park - the Movie, Persepolis, The Incredibles, Princess Mononoke, Akira, Ratatouille, the Lion King (probably the best Disney movie they put out) and Spirited Away.


----------



## Suzie (May 8, 2008)

Howl's Moving Castle
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Cars
Shrek

I may have more but I can't remember them right now D:


----------



## Ryuk (May 10, 2008)

Tekken,
Cowboy Bebop,
DBZ movies.


----------



## Jimin (May 10, 2008)

Pretty much all Pixar and Studio Ghibli movies are excellent.


----------



## madman (Jul 5, 2008)

In no particular order
Iron Giant
Nightmare before Christmas
The Lion King
Howl's Moving Castle
Wall-e
Cars


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 5, 2008)

Not going to post any anime movies.

My number one is Nightmare Before Christmas  I think, the others aren't in any real order.

Shrek
Alladin
Toy Story
Lion King
Incredibles

Others that I can't think of at the moment


----------



## Major (Jul 5, 2008)

Princess Monoke
Akira
Final Fantasy:Advent Children
Watership Down
The Secret of Nymph


----------



## ReButo (Jul 8, 2008)

Titan A.E. I LOVE THAT FILM!!!!!!


----------



## Even (Jul 8, 2008)

Princess Mononoke
Grave of the Fireflies (so damn sad )
the Lion King
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Ice Age
Shrek


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2008)

Lion King and Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 8, 2008)

Persepolis
Lion King
Hunchback of Notre Dame
Other Disney Classics
Spirited Away
Shrek
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 8, 2008)

I absolutely have to put WALL-E.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 8, 2008)

One Piece Movie 8
Emperor's New Groove
El Dorado
Kung Fu Panda
Toy Story 2
FF7 movie
Simpsons movie
Cats Return
Incredibles
Spirited Away
Shrek 1,2,and 3
Mulan
Dragonball Z movie 12:Fusion Reborn
Aladdin
Naruto Movie 3
Howl Moving Castle
Ultimate Avengers 1 and 2
Nightmare Before Christmas
Shark Tale
Titan A.E
Porco Rosso
Ratatouille
Princess Mononoke


----------



## Garfield (Jul 8, 2008)

Howl's Moving Castle
Clone Wars (looks awsome)
Spirited away


----------



## Mori (Jul 10, 2008)

Macross Plus
Lion King (1st one)
Some of the DBZ movies
Mulan


----------

